# EasyBoot Gloves, Glue On Shoes, And Your Experiences With Hoof Boot and Glueon Brands



## WildernessRider (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been looking around, searching for a way to ease my mares discomfort on gravel while on conditioning rides. What I would like to know is this:


One: Have you, the endurance riders of the forum, tried EasyBoot Gloves; Did they work well for you? Where there any problems with the boots not staying on, or rubbing sores on your horses pasterns, heels etc? What would you recommend for someone with a low budget instead?

Two: Again, the same questions as above, but in reference to Glue On shoes; Did the adhesives work well, and did the shells hold up to rigorous riding and rougher terrain? Were they as easy to apply and remove as the directions and ads indicate? What would you suggest instead? Again, taking into consideration the low budget.

Aside from the two main subjects, what all other hoof boots and glue on shoes have you tried; what were your experiences with them, negative, positive, and neutral? What products were your favorites?

I'm open to listening to your wisdom, as I'm quite fresh to Endurance as a whole, and I'm sure Whinny will travel more happily with her feet better guarded against the gravel on the logging roads we ride on. 

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice gleaned from your answers.​


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I have used EasyBoot Gloves. They worked great until they didn't.  I had a few randomly give out on me, possibly from my horse overreaching and stepping on the back. She doesn't generally overreach but that's the only explanation I can come up with. I was advised to put bell boots over the boots to prevent this from happening in the future.

I've borrowed a pair of Renegades. Loved them. Much easier to get on and off than the Gloves (my mare did not appreciate all the pulling and twisting required to get the Gloves off) and we had no issues whatsoever with them twisting or coming off. I really want to get a pair, but I'll have to either save up or find some used because they are pretty expensive.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hoof boots are all about the hoof shape and the horse's way of going.

Some horses will be able to use about any boot around. Others can't keep a boot on their foot regardless of brand or application method. I know people who have ridden 100s of miles in Gloves or Renegades and I know people would couldn't make a 5 mile training ride in boots.

Personally, I use a Glove as a spare-tire if I lose a shoe. I used them for a bit on my mare a couple winters ago in the weeks between a trim and her first set of shoes (after being released by a vet to begin riding after an injury). Despite having what seemed to be a good fit, any more than 3 strides of canter and off they went. Walk and trot were fine, but canter regardless of pace or terrain didn't happen. Mare is very long-backed so didn't seem that she was catching them and her gait didn't seem any more paddly/twisty at the canter than at the trot, but something sure didn't work.

A lot of things with boots is trial an error.. not the answer you wanted to hear most likely.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

FWIW after using a few different boots the only ones I have had any luck with are Easy Boot Epics. 
If any thing breaks spare parts are readily available.
Now, like Phantom, I only use them as a "spare tire".


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

BrienaSkysong said:


> I've been looking around, searching for a way to ease my mares discomfort on gravel while on conditioning rides. What I would like to know is this:
> 
> 
> One: Have you, the endurance riders of the forum, tried EasyBoot Gloves; Did they work well for you? Where there any problems with the boots not staying on, or rubbing sores on your horses pasterns, heels etc? What would you recommend for someone with a low budget instead?
> ...


I am a Western Lazy seat, trail riding pleasure type.
I have used the same two pairs of easy boot originals since 2005 My only complaint is they can come off and ya have to go look for them being black they hide well.
I painted my easy boots bright yellow (yup looks stupid and tacky) but I can find them now.
I have the straps that hook to the heel strap yet velcro does fail.
The heel straps are the first to go south due to dry rot.
I have made do with attaching tough canvas in their place, you can reorder the heel straps for about $10.00 each.
Two of the boots are now out of service temporarily due to dry rot heel straps and lost screws and nuts.
I am reordering the parts.
I love the boots as my horses run barefoot.
Over all a good buy at the time for around $50.00 each and still in use today.
I hesitate to glue my horses hoof to a boot yet I've seen and known folks who do, they seem pleased with the results.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

@ apachetears "Western Lazy seat" - LOL!!!

Much of my riding is on gravel, the trails are not "rocky" around here.
For the amount of riding required for endurance training I have found it better to shoe my horse(s) than going barefoot and boots. - YMMV


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Just curious, why are you set on a glue on shoe? 

My mare has synthetic shoes that can be glued on. I opted to NOT go with the glue on option because it would have cost double the price with time, materials and what not. My mare has always be very sensitive footed. I swear she just sees rocks and does the "ouch, ooch, eech" walk in anticipation! Since putting these shoes on she does none of. The wideness of the shoe also allows more weight bearing surface then a regular shoe. Finally, the main reason my mare wear them is for shock absorbsion. The shoes dissipate the concussive force when the hoof strikes the ground, almost like an equine running shoe. My mares feet are doing really well in them, we even had to go up a size for her this trim! She moves out much better then before, especially over hard terrain. They are a little extra money, but well worth it in my opinion! 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## windsong (Aug 9, 2015)

I use the Easyboot Trail, on the front. I love them. I have been using them now for two years... Through streams, mud, etc.... They are great. I feel like my boys are very sure footed in them. I wash them after every ride and let them dry. So far they are holding up well. I am very pleased.


----------



## Cloudlover (Oct 14, 2012)

I have the EasyBoot Back Country Glove boots for my horse and I absolutely love them!! I have tried EasyBoot Edge and EasyBoot Glove but they would constantly tear off from the boot itself and I have gone through so many pairs of the Glove and Edge because I kept losing them in the mud and not knowing they were missing till it was too late. I have been using the Back Country Glove for years now and I have never had to replace them. They have stayed on through the thickest mud, even when it is up to their knees. EasyBoot has come out with a new boot called EasyBoot Trail that I am very interested in trying. Hope this helps!!


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Just curious, why are you set on a glue on shoe?
> 
> My mare has synthetic shoes that can be glued on. I opted to NOT go with the glue on option because it would have cost double the price with time, materials and what not. My mare has always be very sensitive footed. I swear she just sees rocks and does the "ouch, ooch, eech" walk in anticipation! Since putting these shoes on she does none of. The wideness of the shoe also allows more weight bearing surface then a regular shoe. Finally, the main reason my mare wear them is for shock absorbsion. The shoes dissipate the concussive force when the hoof strikes the ground, almost like an equine running shoe. My mares feet are doing really well in them, we even had to go up a size for her this trim! She moves out much better then before, especially over hard terrain. They are a little extra money, but well worth it in my opinion!
> 
> ...


What keeps the shoe on if you don't use glue?


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

lsdrider said:


> @ apachetears "Western Lazy seat" - LOL!!!
> 
> Much of my riding is on gravel, the trails are not "rocky" around here.
> For the amount of riding required for endurance training I have found it better to shoe my horse(s) than going barefoot and boots. - YMMV


Yup, The dirt roads around here have been "improved" for school buses to use during rains and winter.
They use large chunks of gravel and allow the school buses to grind the stuff down to gravel that is manageable.
Most of the time the roads are either passable or the sides are gravel free. Some spots with over hanging limbs make travel rough for the horse's walking.
It isn't rocky at all being mostly red Georgia clay and roots LOL the easy boots can handle all but the biggest gravel.
Western Lazy seat, I use a westen/endurance saddle, jeans, helmet, cowboy boots and reins. I get on, we ride have fun and don't do much else but sight see LOL Lazy seat.:cowboy:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread is over a month old, so you may not be looking anymore, but thought I'd throw in my thoughts. 

I have used Epics and Gloves before and find that I like the Epics best, even if the Gloves look nicer. Gloves are hard to get on and off because they have to fit so closely (fit like a glove :wink and when you are reaching the end of a trim cycle they are particularly difficult. I've had to hit them on with a rubber mallet before. 

Epics give you a little more wiggle room since they cinch down with the ski-boot style cable and buckle. When my horse has an abscess I can poultice and vet wrap and still fit the boot over because of the adjustability. At the same time, I can walk, trot and canter without them coming off and I've sunk belly deep in mud and not lost them. Sometimes the crank on the front will hit a rock wrong and pop open (happened to me twice so far) but the cables take a lot of movement to work loose and the crank flopping around makes enough noise to warn you it's come open.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

apachetears said:


> What keeps the shoe on if you don't use glue?


Love. 

Just kidding, nails. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

SlideStop said:


> Love.
> 
> Just kidding, nails. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love works LOL that and Faith.
I had given that a thought honestly but wasn't sure if it was feasible.
I have read where in Mexico the farriers cut a hoof pattern out of an old car tire and nail them to the bottoms of the horses feet as a shoe.
It works.
Good to Go!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

old car tires... hmmm.. you just gave me an idea to try.. Time to torment the hubby.. 
gave up on trying to order boots that fit. horses foot is screwed up and nothing fit right.
but with the old tires, someone usually dumps them out near me, i bet i can figure out how to make a boot !!
Years ago..many years ago.. i had a mare with suspensory ligament damage, and under her metal shoe we used old flip flops the had been trimmed , just to keep he mobile, not rideable. this was before hoof boots and pads you could purchase.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

back to looking for boots.. i had to return the easy boot trail, ordered per the size chart and they were to large.
my idea to try and make some.. well that bombed.most tires are steel belted.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

I used cavallo boots for three years at hunter paces and for arena work. The longest ride I did was 15 miles in them and they weren't holding up well due to the damp conditions. I don't think they are safe through puddles and mud. They fit my mare great and never rubbed as long as she wore socks under them.

I don't recommend that brand for endurance because I feel like they are heavy, drain poorly, and would offer little traction up hills or through rocky terrain. 

Good for flat dry land, some trails and arenas, not suitable for endurance.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The entire reason that boots are used, versus shoes, is that they allow the horse to be barefoot when not ridden on rocky ground, which is the best scenerio, far as hoof health.
However, if you have pathology, then using synthetic shoes is better than nailing on steel shoes, but you are still shoing, and your horse is not what I would consider truly sound-unable to be comfortable on ground he lives on, barefoot

I have tired many hoof boots.
Endurance riders have gone to using glue on boot shells, as any boot will come off, given the right circumstances. The down point being, both glue on boots and shoes, do require some special preparation, including being able to measure moisture of the hoof, and drying if needed, to the required reading,before using the glue
The gloves stayed on okay for medium type trail riding, or just going down the road, esp if you add the power straps
I have used the epics, but that cable stretches over time, so even the last position is not tight enough
The Cavellos are a poor athletic boot, JMO
I like the Renegades, and they are a high performance boot that stay on very well, on hooves that have the correct trim and not pathology

There is no getting around the fact, that the higher the performance boot (ie, closer fit and more like having no boot on ), you have to keep that trim touched up
It is perfectly logical that if you want to use a boot that is forgiving of hoof change inbetween regular trim cycles, then you can't have as good of a fit


----------



## greg (Apr 2, 2007)

*Gloves*

I use them on my MFT mare. In 4 years I have only lost one. No rubs or sore spots ever. She "paddles" a bit so wears through the front toes after about 120-150 miles. I used Glue-ons in 3-30mile AERC rides. They say to use them once but I used the same shells all three times. It takes about 20 minutes to get them off but no worry of losing one on the trail!
Really like the Vipers. Once you get over the sticker shock.


----------

